# USB TV tuner - generic driver ?



## rogertb (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi chaps, newbie here, not a big deal but I bought off ebay (OK I know) a usb tv tuner stick, it came in a box with only DVB on the front, the stick itself has only DVB-T USB 2.0 on it, there's an aerial but no software, anyone know of any generic drivers that might work with it please ? Regards Roger


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to the mac forum


----------



## rogertb (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry stupid of me, I'm posting from my Mac but the little tv usb stick is going to be used on a Advent notebook (Windows XP) Regards Roger


----------



## rogertb (Nov 23, 2008)

*usb tv stick generic driver*

Hi me again, didn't know whether this would be put back (it was moved to the Mac bit 'cause I didn't make it clear, 'cause I'm an idiot, that whilst I'm mainly a Mac person this question relates to an issue with an Advent netbook ... Windows XP):

Hi chaps, newbie here, not a big deal but I bought off ebay (OK I know) a usb tv tuner stick, it came in a box with only DVB on the front, the stick itself has only DVB-T USB 2.0 on it, there's an aerial but no software, anyone know of any generic drivers that might work with it please ? Regards Roger


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you might have to open it up to see what chip(set) it has inside then search for drivers for whatever you find


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: usb tv stick generic driver*

Probably this. http://www.avermedia.com/cgi-bin/products_digitvtuner_dvbtusb2.asp 
Here's the install guide. http://www.avermedia.com/faq/files_hq/A800-Quick Guide.pdf 
And drivers can be found... http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/Support/Download.aspx?Type=Software


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

threads merged


----------



## rogertb (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks so much one and all, I think I'll cut my losses and accept that I've learnt a lesson as it seems pretty impossible to identify the device.

Good of you all to take the time. Roger


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the different device drivers put out for the cards
you may get lucky


----------



## rogertb (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for your contribution dai and I have tried a few but there seem to be hundreds ... best Roger


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with it plugged in run pcwizard and see if it picks up it's details
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------

